# Private Message



## mashley1372 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi

Does anybody know why I can't send a private message? I get a message saying I'm not authorised to do so!

Thanks


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I think you have to have a certain amount of posts, i'm not sure how many, sorry!


----------

